# ماهي عناصر تحليل الموقع ؟؟



## يراودني أمل (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اود ان اعرف ماهي ابرز عناصر تحليل الموقع اخواني المهندسين

انا اعرف بعضها وهي
1\ الرياح المحببه 
2/ حركة الشمس
3/ طبيعة الارض
4/ مصادر الازعاج

س- هل يوجد غير هذي العناصر ؟


----------



## designer mido (21 سبتمبر 2007)

هناك أيضا عناصرلها علاقة بالعملية الانشائية و منها
1/نوع التربة
2/درجة تحمل التربة


----------



## jatli33 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

mercie j'ai besion de ses element


----------



## mustafa756i (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اهم عنصر في الموقع هوه القيمة الرمزية او الشئ المميز من الموقع لان هذا يساعد على الانطلاق بالفكرة من الموقع في بعض الاحيان


----------



## الفقير الى ربه (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم عند تحليل الموقع يراعى نوعين من المعلومات:
1- hard data معلومات غير قابلة للنقاش ولا تمثل وجهة نظر بل حقائق مثل: الموقع - المساحة - المناخ - الميول.
2- soft datd معلومات تمثل وجهة نظر المصمم وتختلف من شخص لأخر مثل: المنظر - الإزعاج - طبيعة الأرض.

أيضا: عند تحليل الموقع نراعي المؤثرات الخارجية - الداخلية:

المؤثرات الخارجية:
المحتوى - الموقع الجغرافي بالنسبة للموقع - الإستخدامات المحيطة - الإستخدامات المحيطة المستقبلية - الإستخدامات المحيطة للفراغات المحيطة - مصادر الحركة للمشاة والسيارات - حركة السيارات حول الموقع - حركة المشاة حول الموقع - طراز المباني المحيطة.

المؤثرات الداخلية:
مساحة الموقع والنطاق العمراني - الإرتدادات والنطاق العمراني - المساحة المسموح تغطيتها في الموقع - مواقف السيارات المطلوبة - حركة المشاة - مواقع الخدمات - زوايا الرؤية - مصادر الضوضاء - مؤثرات الأنشطة حول المشروع.

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## medo_84 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*عناصر التحليل*

اكيد فيه عناصر تانية : 1- خطوط الكنتور
2- حركة الناس و السيارات ازا كان موجود 
3- المداخل و المخارج 
اتمنى انو المشاركة تكون مفيدة ... ادعولي يضل معدلي جيد جدا ...:13: :13: :13:


----------



## Arch_Sana (26 سبتمبر 2007)

اخونا الفقير كان جوابه كافيا و وافيا وشافيا 

مشكور و الله 
كان في نقطة بسيطة بحب اقولها انو الاغلب الاشراف يسبق الجهات في الاولوية يعني ان كان الاشراف جميلا على حدائق او نهر او عنصر مهم فقد يستطيع ان يغلب عنصر الجهة المحببة 

سلام


----------



## معماري ينبع (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الاتصال البصري للموقع


----------



## rarra (27 سبتمبر 2007)

وايضا اسعار الاراضي المحيطه و والاستعمالات المحيطة


----------



## rarra (27 سبتمبر 2007)

وكمان view


----------



## babaldaheb (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
موضوع في غاية الأهمية,و أتمنى أن يوضع مثال لدراسة موقع ما،حتى تصل الفكرة و طريقة التحليل للجميع.

دمتم في رعاية الله و حفضه


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز / يراودني امل 
تحية طيبة
من خلال دراستي الجامعية درست مادة اسمها Site Planning
وفاكر انو الدكتور اللي درس هالمادة عقليه جبارة لدرجه انو فصل كل عنصر بالتفصيل الممل منها
النواحي الطبيعية
النواحي الاقتصادية 
النواحي العمرانية 
...........الخ
في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله راح انزل هنا موضوع بالكامل عن هالشيء 

لكم تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## فيش كهرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان ارتفاع الموقع يشمل التحليل..


----------



## معماري من طين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

تفضل هذه بعض المعلومات المتواضعة

مقدم للمنتدي
بقلم محمد عبد الرحمن


الرياح
* " تعرف الرياح بأنها الهواء المتحرك ".
- ويتحرك الهواء نتيجة اختلاف الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة على الأرض من منطقة إلى أخرى فيحدث اختلاف فى فرق الضغط بين المناطق فيتحرك الهواء.
- تتولد تيارات الهواء نتيجة لحركة الهواء البارد إلى أسفل والهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. 
- وعلى نفس المبدأ يتكون نسيم البر والبحر فهو يتجة من البر إلى البحر ليلا ومن البحر إلى البر نهارا.

* اتجاه الرياح :
- يعرف اتجاه الرياح بأنة الاتجاه الجغرافي التى تهب منه, 
واتجاه الرياح السائد هو الاتجاه الأكثر شيوعا فى مكان ما
- تحديد اتجاة الرياح :
1- عن طريق الملاحظة بالعين المجردة لدخان المصانع أو أطراف الأشجار .
2- عن طريق أجهزة الرصد مثل " دوارة الرياح" .
* سرعة الرياح :
- كلما زاد الفرق فى الضغط بين مكانين كلما زادت سرعة الرياح .
- وتقاس سرعة الرياح بالميل/الساعة أو بالكيلو متر /الساعة وهناك أنماط مختلفة من الأجهزة لقياس سرعة الرياح والنوع الأبسط هو " مقياس الرياح ذو الأكواب"
* شدة الرياح :
تزداد شدة الرياح أي القوة التى تدفع بها الأجسام بازدياد سرعتها . وتقيم شدة الرياح على أساس مقياس "بوفور" .
وأبسط طريقة لتمثيل الرياح بيانيا هى "ورده الرياح" ومنها :
- ورده الرياح الشهرية .
- ورده الرياح السنوية .

*من أهم التأثيرات على حركة الهواء: 
- على مستوى العالم .
- على المستوى المحلى .

1- على مستوى العالم :
- التباين فى التوزيع الأرضى لمناطق الضغط الجوى.
- حركة دوران الأرض.
- التغير اليومى لدرجة حرارة سطح الأرض و البحر.


- وللاستفادة من الحركة السائدة للهواء يتم توجية الفتحات نحو الشمال الغربى فى نصف الكرة الشمالى ونحو الجنوب الغربى فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى.


2- على المستوى المحلى :
- فرق الضغط الجوى .
- خشونة سطح الأرض .
- النتوءات الموجودة بها .











- وفى جمهورية مصر العربية, تتوافر شروط الراحة طبيعيا بالنسبة للهواء الشمالى الغربى فى الجزء الشمالى من البلاد حيث يكون الهواء باردا ومحملا بالرطوبة المناسبة لمرورة على البحر المتوسط, وبذلك يتحول إلى هواء لطيف منعش أما الرياح الشرقية أو الشمالية الشرقية فتقل جودتها نتيجة مرورها على شبة الجزيرة العربية وشبة جزيرة سيناء وتتحول إلى رياح حارة جافة نتيجة مرورها على مناطق صحراوية .
- أما الرياح التى تهب على الوجه القبلى تكون حارة جافة, لمرورها على مساحات صحراوية كبيرة.
- وبوجه عام فإنه يلزم لتلطيف الهواء الحار إمراره على مسطحات مائية طبيعية أو صناعية أو مساحات مظللة ارفع نسبة الرطوبة بها.


*الوسائل المعمارية لتحريك وتبريد الهواء:
وذلك عن طريق خلق مناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع يتحرك منها الهواء إلى مناطق ذات ضغط هواء منخفض فينتج عن ذلك حركه حيدة للهواء على مستوى :
- المدينة .
- المبنى . 

1- المدينة :
*على مستوى المدينة تكون الشوارع والساحات المتسعة مناطق ذات ضغط منخفض بسبب وصول أشعة الشمس المباشرة إليها طوال ساعات النهار بينما تظل الشوارع الضيقة والأفنية الداخلية للمبانى باردة كمناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع وبتتابع الشوارع الواسعة والأزقة والأفنية الداخلية تتولد حركة للهواء البارد متخللة الوحدات المعمارية المختلفة.

2- المبنى : 
*على مستوى المبنى فإن الأفنية الضيقة وأبار السلالم والمداخل مناطق رأسية باردة ذات ضغط عالى وهى تعتبر كمخازن للهواء البارد والذى ينساب منها إلى داخل الفراغات المحيطة. 

يعد استعمال الملاقف أحد الحلول التقليدية الذكية فى المناطق الحارة الجافة للحصول على الرياح المفضلة دون الحاجة لتوجيه المبنى بالكامل إليها كحالة عدم ملائمة اتجاه الرياح لزوايا الشمس المفضلة . 



*تقنيات التهوية الطبيعية :
1- التوجيه :
لابد من دراسة الموقع جيدا لتحقيق افضل تهوية..
التهوية الطبيعية تأتي من اتجاه الشمال(البحري)..
الواجهة الشمالية يكون مسطح فتحاتها اكبر من الجنوب والشرق والغرب 
تقليل عدد ومسطح الفتحات في الواجهة الجنوبية.
مشكلة متوقعة في التوجيه:-
وهي وجود جار في اتجاه الشمال... والحل هو عمل باثيو داخل المبنى أو حوش فاصل عند الجار للتهوية...
2- شكل المبنى وشكل الفتحات:
الفتحات تكون عالية لإدخال كمية هواء اكثر
توجد فتحتين في المبنى متقابلتين مع بعض.. واحدة لدخول الهواء والأخرى لخروج الهواء.
فتحة دخول الهواء تكون صغيرة وفتحة خروج الهواء تكون كبيرة وذلك لعمل خلخلة الهواء واندفاع الهواء داخل الفراغ المعماري.
3- الملقف الهوائي:
وهي عبارة عن فتحة علوية راسية قائمة بالسقف توضع في اتجاه الريح والهواء لكي يدخل داخل الفراغ المعماري ويتم عمل شخشيخة أيضا لخروج الهواء من داخل فراغ المبنى.


4- استخدام عناصر تنسيق الموقع :
مثل الأشجار والشجيرات وبرك المياه وغيرها وتكون في اتجاه قدوم الرياح.
ه- جعل المباني حول أحواش:
ومنها الحوش شبه المغلق والمغلق الكامل. 


6- التهوية باستخدام الظلال :
وذلك عن طريق عمل كتل المباني متقاربة ومتفاوتة في الأحجام فترمي الكتلة الكبيرة بظلها على المبنى الصغير.

حركة الهواء على مستوى المنطقة السكنية :
• يتغير شكل حركة الهواء باختلاف : 
1. ارتفاع المبنى .
2. توزيع الفراغات بينها .

حركة الهواء على مستوى المبنى

حركة الهواء على مستوى الفراغ







محددات الفراغ 
________________________________________
محددات الفراغ

محددات الفراغ الأفقية: 
مستويات مرتفعة ( الأسقف )
مستويات منخفضة ( الأرضيات )

أولا : المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة :-

يجب مراعاة أن مع تحديد الفراغ فان الرؤية تصبح عائق كبير الفراغ وتحديده فان الرؤية تعاق .
الانخفاض في وسط الفراغ الكامل يعطي الإحساس بالتميز .
ونستخدم أيضاً في بعض الوحدات السكنية خفض المستوى جزء عن داخل الوحدة فتعطي إحساس بالتميز وإعطاء خصوصية لبعض فكلما زادت نسبة اكتمال أجزاء وعناصر الوحدات السكنية مثل " المعيشة والنوم " .

ثانياً : المستويات الأفقية المرتفعة :-

وهي عكس المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة حيث تقوم برفع جزء من أرضية الفراغ 
لتمييزه وإعطائه نوع من الأهمية والخصوصية وهي على ثلاث درجات أيضاً.
لقد استخدمت في اعطاء نوع من الرهبة والقدسية العظمى في المعابد والأهرامات والقلاع في أغلب الحضارات .

يوجد منها نوعان :
Base plane overhead:
يحمي المباني من العوامل الخارجية ويؤثر أيضاً على تكوين الفراغات .
يتم تحديد شكل التغطية أو السقف على أساس الخامات المستخدمة في التكوين وتوزيع الأحمال على نقط التثبيت ونوع الفراغ نفسه .
من أشهر أنواع الأسقف :
الأسقف المائلة - المزدوجة - القببيه .






درجة الفراغ وارتفاعه بسيطة ويوجد استمرارية وعدم تميز ويمكن استغلاله في فراغ ( السفرة – صالون ) .
درجة ارتفاع متوسطة تمنع الرؤيا ولا يوجد تميز مثل ( النافورة ) .
درجة ارتفاع عالية وتمنع الرؤيا مثل ( الأهرام – القلعة ) .

محددات الفراغ الرأسية :-
توجد عدة عوامل يعتمد عليها درجة تحديد الفراغ وهي ( نوع المبنى – عدد المستعملين – طبيعة الاستعمال – مركز ثقل الشكل ) وهي أهم نقطة بصرية في الجسم .

في هذه الدائرة يعتبر مركزها هو النقطة البصرية للشكل فنضع فيها نصب تذكاري أو مبنى نريد إظهاره.

في هذه النقطة تضعف النقطة المركزية البصرية فأنها في منتصف مكان تماس هذه الدوائر ويمكن إظهارها بارتفاعها عن باقي المباني المحيطة .
يمكن تحديد نسبة الفراغ الرأسي عن طريق ( الأعمدة – الحوائط – الحائطين على شكل "L " أو ثلاثة على شكل " U " . 
العمود : يعتبر أضعف المحددات الرأسية للفراغات ولكن يستخدم في المسلات والنصب التذكارية بشرط أن يوضع في المراكز البصرية ، ولكن إذا زادت عدد الأعمدة على محور واحد تزيد التحديد في الفراغ ولكن نسبته ضعيفة ، ويمكن تحديد الفراغ بالأعمدة للفصل بين فراغين مفتوحين على بعضهما. والمستوى الرأسي يعطي إيحاء بالحركة في الطريق الموازي ولكل حائط نقطة بصرية هامة مثلما في المتاحف توضع الأعمال الفنية في منتصفها ولكن مع طول الحائط تفقد العين قدرتها على تعيين هذا المركز البصري ولذلك يتم تقسيمه إلى باكيات مثل (سور الجامعة) .
الحائطين على حرف " L " : 
• هنا توجد نسبة تحدد للفراغ أعلى ومركز ثقلها هي نقطة تلاقي الحائطين معاً ويمكن استخدامه في المتاحف في وضع المعروضات ذات الأهمية في الركن .

• في هذا الشكل لا يوجد مركز بصري ويوحي بالمرور بينهما 
ولا تدرك العين مركز ثقله .


في الشكل قلت قيمة تحديد الفراغ حيث أن الجسم يعطي فرصه للزوار بالمرور من ورائه فتقل لفت النظر إليه .

يمكن أضعاف المركز البصري وذلك بأخذ مركز كل حائط 
على حده ويمكن وضع المعروضات الهامة على كل حائط.
ثلاثة مستويات متقاطعة على شكل حرف " U " :
• عند تقاطع الحوائط على شكل حرف " U " فأن نسبة تحديد الفراغ أصبحت أكبر وتكون النقطة البصرية الهامة في منتصفه وتستخدم في المعارض والمتاحف لوضع النصب التذكاري .
• كانت تستخدم في المعبد والقداس للآلهة في عصر القدماء المصريين .
أقوى محدد للفراغ على الإطلاق هي الحوائط الأربعة المتعامدة .







نظريات العمارة و خطوات التصميم المعماري ارجو القراءة 
________________________________________
نظريات العمارة

تنمية قوي التخيل الخلاق :-
التصميم بالقياس :-القياس علي اساس شئ موجود .
X = 2Y
Y =16
X=32
حيث (X) هى المبني او العنصر الموجود , وحيث (Y) هي الفكرة المطلوبة للمشروع .
طالما هناك علاقة بين العنصر الموجود و العنصر الذي يراد الوصول اليه ولذلك يمكن خلق او نقل الصفات .
يجب ان تكون الصفات المنقولة بها عمق وليس ساذج .
Analogue design
التعريف :- حمل بعض كائن حي او جماد الي فكرة المشروع المعماري بهدف عمل تصميم مبتكر علي ان يراعي وجود وجهه قياس بينهما .
انواعه :-
1- التصميم بالقياس الشخصي Personal analogue .
نقيس علي الانسان نفسه .
2- التصميم بالقياس الرمزي Symbol analogue .
نقيس علي قيمه ، فكرة فلسفية ، بيت شعر .. الخ .
3- التصميم بالقياس المباشر Direct analogue .
نقيس فيه علي عنصر من الطبيعة .
التصميم بالقياس المباشر(علي اساس بيولجي)
يقوم هذا النوع علي اربعة قواعد اساسية :-
1- ان الله سبحانه وتعالي خلق جميع الكائنات بحكمه محكمه ولوظائف محدده وبالتالي يمكن ان تكون الطبيعه مصدرا لانتاج افكار تصميميه متميزه .
2- الشكل يطابق الوظيفة في جميع الكائنات الحية " للجمل خف حتي لا يغرز في الرمل ".
3- الشكل يتبع طريقة الانشاء في جميع الكائنات الحية " اي الشكل الداخلي يحدد الشكل الخارجي"
4- الوصول الي اعلي قوة باقل مادة " فشبكة العنكبوت توقف النحلة ".
امثله :-
1- Space truss يمثل الوصلات فيه فكرة الحركة الحرة في مفصل الانسان .
2- مطار شتودجر فكرة الشجرة التي تحمل بلاطة السقف علي فروعها حتي تنقل الحمل من السقف الي الفروع الي الجذور ...
3-انواع الاذاعة في اليابان بها تشابه مثل الهيكل العظمي .

التصميم بالقياس المباشر (علي ثوابت تراثية)
الاثر الظاهر من التراث هو وجود المباني والتي تمثل مجموعة من الناس لهم خصائص دينية-ثقافية و تقاليد وعادات .
التراث :-هو كل ما يفوت عليه الزمن و العادات و التقاليد و البيئه ...
الثوابت:-هي اشياء ثابتة علي مر الزمن لها وظيفة ممتدة متوافق عليها " مثل المباني فقد اختلف شكلها و اسلوبها في البناء و لكنه ثابت كسكن مطلوب في اي عصر ".
كيف يصلح هذا الشئ للقياس ؟
اذا كان لدينا مشكلة سبق تناولها في زمن بعيد واستطاع المعماري حلها :-
1- ان يترك المعماري الحل السابق لنفس المشكلة"مرفوض".
2- ان ينقل المعماري الحل السابق "مرفوض".
3- تحليل الحل السابق و استنتاج القيمة في ذلك الحل واستخدامها بدون نقل حرفي لها .
مثال :- البيت الاسلامي العربي كان يحتوي علي حوش وهو يمثل مصدر الاضاءة وتقليب الهواء فياخذ الهواء الساخن الي اعلي البيت والبارد الييت اسفل .
وفي البيت الكبيروالذي يحتاج الي اضاءة داخلية يمكن :-
1- اخذ نفس الحوش بالضبط ووضعه في المبني و التجاهل الخبرات السابقة .
2- اخذ نفس الحوش ولكن اضع فيه زرع .
3- اربط بين الحوش و البيت نفسه فآخذ خصائص الحوش مع عمل تحليل ونقل الخصائص المناسبة"القياس".
انواع القياس علي ثوابت
1- القياس علي فكرة .
2- القياس علي عنصر .
3- القياس علي شكل .
*مثل فكرة الحوش الداخلي ويجب ان تكون الفكرة مرتبطة بالمشروع وتحقق جميع جوانب المشروع الاقتصادية و البيئية و الاجتماعية و الانشائية و المناخية ...
*ناخذ عنصر واحد من العناصر المبني مثل المشربيات في البيت العربي و التي لها علاقة بالاضاءة و التهوية و الخصوصية والانشاء "فهي كابولي من مادة انشائية" فهو عنصر ليس له علاقه بالحوش فالحوش فكرة اساسية ولكن المشربية عنصر .
*مثل العقود و الكوابيل الخشب فهو نوع من الكذب و التزييف فهو يمثل شكل فقط لا يحمل اعباء وليس له وظيفة وليس له نسب ومواد بناء محددة تعتمد علي التحميل وهو اضعف انواع القياس .
مثال :-
1- في البيت العربي صراحة في التعبير عن المادة معن نظام الانشاء ومناسب طريقة الانشاء للمادة وذلك هو ما يجب توافره في اي مبني مقاس علي البيت العربي .
2-في وكالة الغوريي يوجد ارتفاعات مختلفة حسب الوظيفة كل فراغ وقد اخذ لوكوربوزيه هذة الفكرة في سكن الطلاب "قياس بالفكرة".
2-جامعة قطر علبة فوق المبني بها سطح مائل ناحية الشمال احيانا يوضع في الملاقف فلتر اترطيب الجو "قياس بالعنصر".
3-معهد الدراسات العربية في باريس الفتحات موصلة بالكمبيوتر يفتح ويقفل علي حسب شدة الشمس وهو ماخوذ من المشربية"قياس عنصر و شكل".

القياس علي اساس شخصي
يقوم علي النسان نفسه "الشخص نفسه" وهو يقوم علي مبادئ اساسية فالله تعالي وضع في الانسان احاسيس طبيعية تجعله يعيش حياة سوية .
ينقسم الي :-
1- القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان .
2- القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ "الاحساس بالمنطق".
1-القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان :-د
وضعه الله في الانسان حتي يجعل حياته آمنه فالا نسان يتوازن مثلا عند النظر من النافذة وبناء عليه الجسم البشري نفسه يصل كمثال او مقياس للاتزان .
التعريف :- هو ان يضع الانسان نفسه في مكان العناصر الانشائية للمبني في محاولة الي الوصول لحالة اتزان .
2-القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ"الاحساس بالمنطق"
التعريف:-ان يضع المهندس نفسه مكان مستخدمي الفراغ ، اي ان مستخدم اي فراغ يجب ان يراه ملائما للنشاط الذي تم فيه.
يجب ان تكون هناك علاقات الفراغات قوية مثلا المستشفي فيمكن عمل باب واحد متلقي الخدمة يدخل من مكان و الطبيب من مكان و النفايات من مكان .
هذا النوع من القياس الشخصي ليس قائم علي البعد الوظيفي (الفكري) عن طريق اخذ قرار تصميمي " مثلا جعل القطار غير داخل انبوبه حتي لا يسمع صوته في المنازل المحيطه".

التصميم بالقياس الرمزي
ويتم فيه القياس علي رمز او قيمه معينه سواء ثقافيه او اجتماعية او دينية او حضاؤية ويمكن القياس علي عبارات و الفاظ شعرية علي ان تكون مصاغة بصياغة رصينة و بليغة و موجزة .
مثال :-
* في مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة بالرغم من قوة الرمزية "شمس المعرفة تشرق من الاسكندرية علي العالم"الا ان الرمزية طغت علي الوظيفة مما ادي الي ذيادة التكاليف ".
*حائط الاشباح هو حائط هوائي تنتج عن دفع الهواء بسرعة كبيرة ويفصل بين الجو الخارجي و الداخلي المكيف داخل احد المحال .
*لا تخلو العمارة الاسلامية من الرمزية فعلي سبيل المثال ترمز المئذنة الي تلا شي الجسد الي الروح من الارض الي السماء وذلك مع اهميتها في علاقة واضحة تدل علي وجود مسجد في هذا المكان .

الاسئلة المنعكسة
الاسئلة:- الاستفسار عن شئ غير معلوم وهي لها مستويات .
الاسئلة هي الوسيلة قياس المعرفة لذلك هي تطابق مستويات المعرفة فالاسئلة و المعرفة متدرجان في المستوي .
هذا السؤال تطور فيه الابداع المعماري هو سؤال منعكس .
الاسئلة المنعكسة هي نوع من الابداع الذي تنشط بها العقل الباطن للابتكار مهي تعكس وضع العقل من الحالة المالوفة الي الوضع الغير مالوف .
مثال :- 
1- في مبني مجموعة عناصر انشائية ومعمارية و انشائية و ميكانيكية يقبل اخفاء جميع هذة العناصر داخل المبني فاصح للمبني الظاهر و الباطن فلماذا لا نجعل الظاهر باطن والباطن ظاهر ؟.
2- التلفريك هو عكس المترو وايضا الكمرة المقلوبة.
3- لماذا لا نجعل البداية نهاية و النهاية بداية .
4- في عمارة مرسيليا في مسكن الطلاب لماذا لم نجعل اليسار يمين و اليمين يسار ونكرره .
5- مبني متحف جورج بمبيدو لماذا لم نجعل الظاهر باطن و الباطن ظاهر حيث مسارات الحركة كلها خارجية ومواسير الصرف و التكييف خارجية فلماذا لا نجعل الداخل خارج والخارج داخل ؟.
6- لماذا لا نجعل الاعلي اسفل و الاسفل اعلي مثال عليه متحف اللوفر فهو تحت الارض بعض المباني تحت الارض والشارع فوق المبني .
7- معرض في مدريد فتاة اسبانية تعمل معرض عن ضحايا الحرب فركزت عليها بجزء وهي اقدام الضحايا فلماذا لا نحعل الجزء كل و الكل جزء ؟.
8- لماذا لا نجعل الموجب سالب و السالب موجب ؟ و الكتلة فراغ و الفراغ كتلة ؟ في اخذ الكنائس كان الصليب فراغ في حائط المبني .
9- في احد المباني الادارية التي صممها "فرانك لويد رايت" نظام الاعمدة فيه رفيع من اسفل و تخين من اعلي علي شكل عش الغراب فلماذا لا نجعل العمود تخين من اعلي ورفيع من اسفل .

قدرات التخيل وعلاقتها بالعقل الواعي و العقل الباطن
التفاعل بين العقل الواعي و الباطن ينمي القدرات الابداعية .
العقل :- هو مجموعة صفات مكتسبة من المجتمع المحيط و القدرات المحيطه وهو الحاكم للانسان و التجارب تثقل هذا الغقل .
العقل (الواعي)
(الباطن وهو مدفون داخل الانسان ولا يري وهو مسئول عن الاضطرابات النفسية التي يمر بها الانسان) .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي 3 اقسام :-
1- الانا الاعلي: الاعلي من الانسان هو الله ث الرئيس في العمل ... وهذا الجزء يسمح للانسان باتخاذ النصائح ممن هو اعلي .
2- الانا:- هو الذي يجعل الانسان علي تقبل غيره ممن هو علي نفس الانسان .
3- هو :- الصفات التي تكون داخل الانسان و ينكرها وهو مدفون في النفس لا يظهر الا في اوقات معينة ويتم نسب هذة الصفات القبيحة الي الاخر "هو".
العقل الباطن مسئول عن الخيال .
القدرات الابداعية و التخيلية عند المبدع مربوطة بالتفاعل بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن وهذا التفاعل يخلق افكار مبدعه .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي نوعين :-
1- الغرفة المظلمة (Dark box) :- فيكن ان يكون الانسان في مكان مظلم ساكن هادئ حتي يبدا العقل الباطن في الابداع .
2- الغرفة ذات الضوضاء (Noisy box) :- فهو لا يبدع الا في مكان مزعج غير هادئ فيبدا في هذا المكان الصاخب في الانفصال عن كل ذلك و البدء في الابداع .
التفاعل الايجابي بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن يمر باربعة مراحل :-
1- الاعداد :- يعرف العقل الواعي هذه المشكلة و يحللها بدقة ثم يحلل امثلة مشابهة ثم تحديد المطلوب .
2- التخمر :- المشكلة تدخل العقل الباطن الذي له خبرة سابقة وخبرات من المجتمع فتختلط هذة المشكلة و الفكرة والخبرات .
3- التنوير"الالهام" :- اشراق الفكرة و فيها يمكن ان تعرف هل انت Noisy أم Dark box .
4- التحقيق :- يبدا العقل الباطن يتفاعل مع العقل الواعي في عمل تصور كامل لحل المشكلة .
• العقل الباطن هو المسئول عن الاحلام وهو يختزن نفس الخبرات التي يحتجزها العقل الواعي ولكن بصورة رمزية .
• تغذية العقل الباطن تتم عن طريق العقل الواعي بمعني عند تخيل مثلا شكل مركبه الفضاء تكون جميع مرادفات الشكل نفس الاشكال التي تم رؤيتها عن هذه الاشكال .
لتغذية العقل الباطن :-
1- القراءة الموسوعية "باخذ العقل الواعي المعلومة و العقل الباطن ياخذ من الصور والمعلومات رموز .
2- ممارسة الفنون .
3- معايشة الفنانين "نشاهد فنان وهو يقوم بفنه".
• العقل الباطن له قدرة كبيرة علي التخيل فيستطيع يصل شئ امامه و يجسده اممه وهذا فرق كبير بين العقل الواعي والعقل الباطن .
• مقارنة بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن :-

العقل الواعي العقل الباطن
ينام
ينسي
يحتاج الي جهد لترتيبه
واقعي 
منطقي لا ينام
لا ينسي
مرتب
تخيلي
لا منطقي

صفات مخ الانسان :-
1- معدل الذكاء "TQ ":-ويتم التقييم عن طريق 7 قدرات :-
1- القدرة علي فهم المعاني والالفاظ "اعطاء كلمات و المطلوب كلمات مناظرة لها ".
2- القدرة علي الطلاقة اللفظية .
3- الذاكرة"وهي قدرة المخ علي اختزان المعلومات".
4- التفكير الاستدلالي"رمل فيه آثار قدم كلب فدليل ذلك وجود كلب هنا:.
5- القدرة العددية الحسابية .
6- القدرة علي التخيل البصري المكاني "مثل Puzzle ".
7- القدرة علي الملاحظة .

طريقة جديدة من طرف تنمية التخيل الخلاق :-
التفاعلات المورفولوجية المتبادلة
التفاعلات :-يكون توليد شئ مختلف من شكل و شكل آخر"تغير في الشئ بحد ذاته او علاقاته بالاشياء الاخري".
المورفولوجية:-تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب اشكالها .
المتبادلة:- كل شئ يؤثر في الاخر ويتاثر به .

العلاقة بين التيبولوجي و المورفولوجي :-
التيب:- هو النوع ، التيبولوجي :- تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب انواعها .
مثلا :- المسجد في منه انواع تيبولوجي فيوجد نوع به مدارس ونوع آخر ليس به ، ونوع له صحن اوسط و نوع آخر ليس به .
مثال :- نوع من المباني عبارة عن كتلتين وآخر اكثر من كتلة و تختف اشكال هذة الكتل .
مثلا :- مبني مكون من 20 شقة ممكن عمله دور واحد يفترش الارض او 10 ادوار كل دور شقتين او 5 ادوار كل دور 4 شقق .
مثلا :- المطلوب عمل نوع من المراكب غير موجود اي ليس سيارة او غواصة او مركب و العوامل المؤثرة عليه هي:-
العناصر برية مائية برمائية جوية فضائية
السرعة
التحكم
الحمل 
الاتزان 

• ممكن من هذة العلاقة خلق مركبة جديدة لها خصائص مختلفة ، تداخل الخصائص و الصفات المختلفة يصنع شئ جديد .
العناصر مواد الانشاء 
نوم 
حمام
مكتب
استقبال
مدخل
طعام
معيشة خرسانة
حديد
زجاج
خشب
طوب
حجر
الومونيوم
* تختلف هذة العناصر و المواد مثلا في وحدة سكن في منطقة ريفية جميع الغرف لها نفس المادة الطوب اوالطين او الحجر ومع ذلك فهي ليس لها نفس الخصائص 
* اذا فكرنا عمل مبني زجاج و العناصر المحتاجة للخصوصية من الحجر و العناصر التي تتطلب خصوصية اقل من المعدن فيكون هذا المسكن كختلف .



علاقة الفراغات في العمارة الاسلامية وعلاقة الفراغات في مبني سكني :-
العناصر حوش مركزي فراغات متفاضلة فراغات مختلفة ابراج
Zoning
مسارات
فراغات النوم
فراغات المعيشة
فراغات الاستقبال
فراغات الخدمة 



• التفاعل الابداعي الاجماعي :-
مجموعة تشترك في عمل مشروع وله نوعين :-
1-العاصفة الذهنية .
2- جلسة تآلف الاشتات .
جلسة العاصفة الذهنية
تقوم علي التداعي الفكري "الاسس الفنية لعملية التداعي الفكري تجمع مجموعة من الافراد في ظروف معينة وكل واحد يقول فكرته "
ه
هناك مجموعة من الاشتراطات لنجاح الجلسة :-
1- المكان :- يشترط وجود مكان هادئ مريح يساعد علي الاسترخاء النفسي " اضاءة خافتة – موسيقس هادئة "
2- الافراد يشترط ان يكونوا ذوي ثقافية موسوعية " اي في داخل و خارج التخصص".
3- يعين للجلسة رئيس مهمته تنظيم الحوار .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا تاجيل النقد حتي لا تصدا الافكار .
5- مسموح بالدعابة و الفكاهة التي لها دور في خلق افكار مبتكرة .
6- يتم تدوين جميع الافكار علي كروت لكل فكرة كرت مستمر .
*بروتوكول عقد الجلسة :-
1- يتم تحديد المشكلة المطلوبة تحديدا دقيقا .
2- يتم تعيين رئيس للجنة واختيار الافراد المشاركين فيها .
3- يتم اخطار الافراد بميعاد الجلسة ونوع المشكلة قبل الجلسة باربعة و عشرين ساعة .
4- تعقد الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين 45 الي 50 دقيقة .
5- يتم تدوين الافكار عي كروت مستقلة لعرضها علي مصمم المشروع و يشترط عدم حضور المصمم المعماري لهذة الجلسة .
6- في حالة عدم كفاية الافكار تعقد الجلسة مرة اخري بعد اسبوع .

جلسة تآلف الاشتات
تقوم جلسة تآلف الاشتات علي اساس :-
1- ايجاد حلول لمشاكل معقدة .
2- تستمر الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين الساعة و الساعتين .

3- تتكون الجلسة من رئيس و افراد لهم ثقافة موسوعية ويقوم احدهم بدور المحامي الشيطان مهمته الوصول الي الحل لان الحلول تقوم علي التاني و العقلانية فيجب ان يقوم الحل مقبول و قابل للتنفيذ .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا النقد .
الحل يقوم علي :-
1- التصميم القياس . 2- الجمع بين الاشتات .
بروتوكول الجلسة مشابه لبروتوكول جلسة العاصفة الذهنية مع وجود اختلاف بسيط :-
1- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بعرض المشكلة كما هي معطاه .
2- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بتحديد نوع التصميم بالقياس المطلوب استخدامه .
3- يقوم الافراد الحاضرين بعرض المشكلة مرة اخري كما فهموها .
4- تبدا عملية التصميم بالققياس لانتاج الحلول المطلوبة .
5- يقوم محامي الشيطان بالاعتراض علي المستمر علي جميع الافكار المطروحة .
6- بنهاية الجلسة يتم تدوين جميع الحلول .




و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## معماري من طين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

تفضل هذه بعض المعلومات المتواضعة

مقدم للمنتدي
بقلم محمد عبد الرحمن


الرياح
* " تعرف الرياح بأنها الهواء المتحرك ".
- ويتحرك الهواء نتيجة اختلاف الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة على الأرض من منطقة إلى أخرى فيحدث اختلاف فى فرق الضغط بين المناطق فيتحرك الهواء.
- تتولد تيارات الهواء نتيجة لحركة الهواء البارد إلى أسفل والهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. 
- وعلى نفس المبدأ يتكون نسيم البر والبحر فهو يتجة من البر إلى البحر ليلا ومن البحر إلى البر نهارا.

* اتجاه الرياح :
- يعرف اتجاه الرياح بأنة الاتجاه الجغرافي التى تهب منه, 
واتجاه الرياح السائد هو الاتجاه الأكثر شيوعا فى مكان ما
- تحديد اتجاة الرياح :
1- عن طريق الملاحظة بالعين المجردة لدخان المصانع أو أطراف الأشجار .
2- عن طريق أجهزة الرصد مثل " دوارة الرياح" .
* سرعة الرياح :
- كلما زاد الفرق فى الضغط بين مكانين كلما زادت سرعة الرياح .
- وتقاس سرعة الرياح بالميل/الساعة أو بالكيلو متر /الساعة وهناك أنماط مختلفة من الأجهزة لقياس سرعة الرياح والنوع الأبسط هو " مقياس الرياح ذو الأكواب"
* شدة الرياح :
تزداد شدة الرياح أي القوة التى تدفع بها الأجسام بازدياد سرعتها . وتقيم شدة الرياح على أساس مقياس "بوفور" .
وأبسط طريقة لتمثيل الرياح بيانيا هى "ورده الرياح" ومنها :
- ورده الرياح الشهرية .
- ورده الرياح السنوية .

*من أهم التأثيرات على حركة الهواء: 
- على مستوى العالم .
- على المستوى المحلى .

1- على مستوى العالم :
- التباين فى التوزيع الأرضى لمناطق الضغط الجوى.
- حركة دوران الأرض.
- التغير اليومى لدرجة حرارة سطح الأرض و البحر.


- وللاستفادة من الحركة السائدة للهواء يتم توجية الفتحات نحو الشمال الغربى فى نصف الكرة الشمالى ونحو الجنوب الغربى فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى.


2- على المستوى المحلى :
- فرق الضغط الجوى .
- خشونة سطح الأرض .
- النتوءات الموجودة بها .











- وفى جمهورية مصر العربية, تتوافر شروط الراحة طبيعيا بالنسبة للهواء الشمالى الغربى فى الجزء الشمالى من البلاد حيث يكون الهواء باردا ومحملا بالرطوبة المناسبة لمرورة على البحر المتوسط, وبذلك يتحول إلى هواء لطيف منعش أما الرياح الشرقية أو الشمالية الشرقية فتقل جودتها نتيجة مرورها على شبة الجزيرة العربية وشبة جزيرة سيناء وتتحول إلى رياح حارة جافة نتيجة مرورها على مناطق صحراوية .
- أما الرياح التى تهب على الوجه القبلى تكون حارة جافة, لمرورها على مساحات صحراوية كبيرة.
- وبوجه عام فإنه يلزم لتلطيف الهواء الحار إمراره على مسطحات مائية طبيعية أو صناعية أو مساحات مظللة ارفع نسبة الرطوبة بها.


*الوسائل المعمارية لتحريك وتبريد الهواء:
وذلك عن طريق خلق مناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع يتحرك منها الهواء إلى مناطق ذات ضغط هواء منخفض فينتج عن ذلك حركه حيدة للهواء على مستوى :
- المدينة .
- المبنى . 

1- المدينة :
*على مستوى المدينة تكون الشوارع والساحات المتسعة مناطق ذات ضغط منخفض بسبب وصول أشعة الشمس المباشرة إليها طوال ساعات النهار بينما تظل الشوارع الضيقة والأفنية الداخلية للمبانى باردة كمناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع وبتتابع الشوارع الواسعة والأزقة والأفنية الداخلية تتولد حركة للهواء البارد متخللة الوحدات المعمارية المختلفة.

2- المبنى : 
*على مستوى المبنى فإن الأفنية الضيقة وأبار السلالم والمداخل مناطق رأسية باردة ذات ضغط عالى وهى تعتبر كمخازن للهواء البارد والذى ينساب منها إلى داخل الفراغات المحيطة. 

يعد استعمال الملاقف أحد الحلول التقليدية الذكية فى المناطق الحارة الجافة للحصول على الرياح المفضلة دون الحاجة لتوجيه المبنى بالكامل إليها كحالة عدم ملائمة اتجاه الرياح لزوايا الشمس المفضلة . 



*تقنيات التهوية الطبيعية :
1- التوجيه :
لابد من دراسة الموقع جيدا لتحقيق افضل تهوية..
التهوية الطبيعية تأتي من اتجاه الشمال(البحري)..
الواجهة الشمالية يكون مسطح فتحاتها اكبر من الجنوب والشرق والغرب 
تقليل عدد ومسطح الفتحات في الواجهة الجنوبية.
مشكلة متوقعة في التوجيه:-
وهي وجود جار في اتجاه الشمال... والحل هو عمل باثيو داخل المبنى أو حوش فاصل عند الجار للتهوية...
2- شكل المبنى وشكل الفتحات:
الفتحات تكون عالية لإدخال كمية هواء اكثر
توجد فتحتين في المبنى متقابلتين مع بعض.. واحدة لدخول الهواء والأخرى لخروج الهواء.
فتحة دخول الهواء تكون صغيرة وفتحة خروج الهواء تكون كبيرة وذلك لعمل خلخلة الهواء واندفاع الهواء داخل الفراغ المعماري.
3- الملقف الهوائي:
وهي عبارة عن فتحة علوية راسية قائمة بالسقف توضع في اتجاه الريح والهواء لكي يدخل داخل الفراغ المعماري ويتم عمل شخشيخة أيضا لخروج الهواء من داخل فراغ المبنى.


4- استخدام عناصر تنسيق الموقع :
مثل الأشجار والشجيرات وبرك المياه وغيرها وتكون في اتجاه قدوم الرياح.
ه- جعل المباني حول أحواش:
ومنها الحوش شبه المغلق والمغلق الكامل. 


6- التهوية باستخدام الظلال :
وذلك عن طريق عمل كتل المباني متقاربة ومتفاوتة في الأحجام فترمي الكتلة الكبيرة بظلها على المبنى الصغير.

حركة الهواء على مستوى المنطقة السكنية :
• يتغير شكل حركة الهواء باختلاف : 
1. ارتفاع المبنى .
2. توزيع الفراغات بينها .

حركة الهواء على مستوى المبنى

حركة الهواء على مستوى الفراغ







محددات الفراغ 
________________________________________
محددات الفراغ

محددات الفراغ الأفقية: 
مستويات مرتفعة ( الأسقف )
مستويات منخفضة ( الأرضيات )

أولا : المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة :-

يجب مراعاة أن مع تحديد الفراغ فان الرؤية تصبح عائق كبير الفراغ وتحديده فان الرؤية تعاق .
الانخفاض في وسط الفراغ الكامل يعطي الإحساس بالتميز .
ونستخدم أيضاً في بعض الوحدات السكنية خفض المستوى جزء عن داخل الوحدة فتعطي إحساس بالتميز وإعطاء خصوصية لبعض فكلما زادت نسبة اكتمال أجزاء وعناصر الوحدات السكنية مثل " المعيشة والنوم " .

ثانياً : المستويات الأفقية المرتفعة :-

وهي عكس المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة حيث تقوم برفع جزء من أرضية الفراغ 
لتمييزه وإعطائه نوع من الأهمية والخصوصية وهي على ثلاث درجات أيضاً.
لقد استخدمت في اعطاء نوع من الرهبة والقدسية العظمى في المعابد والأهرامات والقلاع في أغلب الحضارات .

يوجد منها نوعان :
Base plane overhead:
يحمي المباني من العوامل الخارجية ويؤثر أيضاً على تكوين الفراغات .
يتم تحديد شكل التغطية أو السقف على أساس الخامات المستخدمة في التكوين وتوزيع الأحمال على نقط التثبيت ونوع الفراغ نفسه .
من أشهر أنواع الأسقف :
الأسقف المائلة - المزدوجة - القببيه .






درجة الفراغ وارتفاعه بسيطة ويوجد استمرارية وعدم تميز ويمكن استغلاله في فراغ ( السفرة – صالون ) .
درجة ارتفاع متوسطة تمنع الرؤيا ولا يوجد تميز مثل ( النافورة ) .
درجة ارتفاع عالية وتمنع الرؤيا مثل ( الأهرام – القلعة ) .

محددات الفراغ الرأسية :-
توجد عدة عوامل يعتمد عليها درجة تحديد الفراغ وهي ( نوع المبنى – عدد المستعملين – طبيعة الاستعمال – مركز ثقل الشكل ) وهي أهم نقطة بصرية في الجسم .

في هذه الدائرة يعتبر مركزها هو النقطة البصرية للشكل فنضع فيها نصب تذكاري أو مبنى نريد إظهاره.

في هذه النقطة تضعف النقطة المركزية البصرية فأنها في منتصف مكان تماس هذه الدوائر ويمكن إظهارها بارتفاعها عن باقي المباني المحيطة .
يمكن تحديد نسبة الفراغ الرأسي عن طريق ( الأعمدة – الحوائط – الحائطين على شكل "L " أو ثلاثة على شكل " U " . 
العمود : يعتبر أضعف المحددات الرأسية للفراغات ولكن يستخدم في المسلات والنصب التذكارية بشرط أن يوضع في المراكز البصرية ، ولكن إذا زادت عدد الأعمدة على محور واحد تزيد التحديد في الفراغ ولكن نسبته ضعيفة ، ويمكن تحديد الفراغ بالأعمدة للفصل بين فراغين مفتوحين على بعضهما. والمستوى الرأسي يعطي إيحاء بالحركة في الطريق الموازي ولكل حائط نقطة بصرية هامة مثلما في المتاحف توضع الأعمال الفنية في منتصفها ولكن مع طول الحائط تفقد العين قدرتها على تعيين هذا المركز البصري ولذلك يتم تقسيمه إلى باكيات مثل (سور الجامعة) .
الحائطين على حرف " L " : 
• هنا توجد نسبة تحدد للفراغ أعلى ومركز ثقلها هي نقطة تلاقي الحائطين معاً ويمكن استخدامه في المتاحف في وضع المعروضات ذات الأهمية في الركن .

• في هذا الشكل لا يوجد مركز بصري ويوحي بالمرور بينهما 
ولا تدرك العين مركز ثقله .


في الشكل قلت قيمة تحديد الفراغ حيث أن الجسم يعطي فرصه للزوار بالمرور من ورائه فتقل لفت النظر إليه .

يمكن أضعاف المركز البصري وذلك بأخذ مركز كل حائط 
على حده ويمكن وضع المعروضات الهامة على كل حائط.
ثلاثة مستويات متقاطعة على شكل حرف " U " :
• عند تقاطع الحوائط على شكل حرف " U " فأن نسبة تحديد الفراغ أصبحت أكبر وتكون النقطة البصرية الهامة في منتصفه وتستخدم في المعارض والمتاحف لوضع النصب التذكاري .
• كانت تستخدم في المعبد والقداس للآلهة في عصر القدماء المصريين .
أقوى محدد للفراغ على الإطلاق هي الحوائط الأربعة المتعامدة .







نظريات العمارة و خطوات التصميم المعماري ________________________________________
نظريات العمارة

تنمية قوي التخيل الخلاق :-
التصميم بالقياس :-القياس علي اساس شئ موجود .
X = 2Y
Y =16
X=32
حيث (X) هى المبني او العنصر الموجود , وحيث (Y) هي الفكرة المطلوبة للمشروع .
طالما هناك علاقة بين العنصر الموجود و العنصر الذي يراد الوصول اليه ولذلك يمكن خلق او نقل الصفات .
يجب ان تكون الصفات المنقولة بها عمق وليس ساذج .
Analogue design
التعريف :- حمل بعض كائن حي او جماد الي فكرة المشروع المعماري بهدف عمل تصميم مبتكر علي ان يراعي وجود وجهه قياس بينهما .
انواعه :-
1- التصميم بالقياس الشخصي Personal analogue .
نقيس علي الانسان نفسه .
2- التصميم بالقياس الرمزي Symbol analogue .
نقيس علي قيمه ، فكرة فلسفية ، بيت شعر .. الخ .
3- التصميم بالقياس المباشر Direct analogue .
نقيس فيه علي عنصر من الطبيعة .
التصميم بالقياس المباشر(علي اساس بيولجي)
يقوم هذا النوع علي اربعة قواعد اساسية :-
1- ان الله سبحانه وتعالي خلق جميع الكائنات بحكمه محكمه ولوظائف محدده وبالتالي يمكن ان تكون الطبيعه مصدرا لانتاج افكار تصميميه متميزه .
2- الشكل يطابق الوظيفة في جميع الكائنات الحية " للجمل خف حتي لا يغرز في الرمل ".
3- الشكل يتبع طريقة الانشاء في جميع الكائنات الحية " اي الشكل الداخلي يحدد الشكل الخارجي"
4- الوصول الي اعلي قوة باقل مادة " فشبكة العنكبوت توقف النحلة ".
امثله :-
1- Space truss يمثل الوصلات فيه فكرة الحركة الحرة في مفصل الانسان .
2- مطار شتودجر فكرة الشجرة التي تحمل بلاطة السقف علي فروعها حتي تنقل الحمل من السقف الي الفروع الي الجذور ...
3-انواع الاذاعة في اليابان بها تشابه مثل الهيكل العظمي .

التصميم بالقياس المباشر (علي ثوابت تراثية)
الاثر الظاهر من التراث هو وجود المباني والتي تمثل مجموعة من الناس لهم خصائص دينية-ثقافية و تقاليد وعادات .
التراث :-هو كل ما يفوت عليه الزمن و العادات و التقاليد و البيئه ...
الثوابت:-هي اشياء ثابتة علي مر الزمن لها وظيفة ممتدة متوافق عليها " مثل المباني فقد اختلف شكلها و اسلوبها في البناء و لكنه ثابت كسكن مطلوب في اي عصر ".
كيف يصلح هذا الشئ للقياس ؟
اذا كان لدينا مشكلة سبق تناولها في زمن بعيد واستطاع المعماري حلها :-
1- ان يترك المعماري الحل السابق لنفس المشكلة"مرفوض".
2- ان ينقل المعماري الحل السابق "مرفوض".
3- تحليل الحل السابق و استنتاج القيمة في ذلك الحل واستخدامها بدون نقل حرفي لها .
مثال :- البيت الاسلامي العربي كان يحتوي علي حوش وهو يمثل مصدر الاضاءة وتقليب الهواء فياخذ الهواء الساخن الي اعلي البيت والبارد الييت اسفل .
وفي البيت الكبيروالذي يحتاج الي اضاءة داخلية يمكن :-
1- اخذ نفس الحوش بالضبط ووضعه في المبني و التجاهل الخبرات السابقة .
2- اخذ نفس الحوش ولكن اضع فيه زرع .
3- اربط بين الحوش و البيت نفسه فآخذ خصائص الحوش مع عمل تحليل ونقل الخصائص المناسبة"القياس".
انواع القياس علي ثوابت
1- القياس علي فكرة .
2- القياس علي عنصر .
3- القياس علي شكل .
*مثل فكرة الحوش الداخلي ويجب ان تكون الفكرة مرتبطة بالمشروع وتحقق جميع جوانب المشروع الاقتصادية و البيئية و الاجتماعية و الانشائية و المناخية ...
*ناخذ عنصر واحد من العناصر المبني مثل المشربيات في البيت العربي و التي لها علاقة بالاضاءة و التهوية و الخصوصية والانشاء "فهي كابولي من مادة انشائية" فهو عنصر ليس له علاقه بالحوش فالحوش فكرة اساسية ولكن المشربية عنصر .
*مثل العقود و الكوابيل الخشب فهو نوع من الكذب و التزييف فهو يمثل شكل فقط لا يحمل اعباء وليس له وظيفة وليس له نسب ومواد بناء محددة تعتمد علي التحميل وهو اضعف انواع القياس .
مثال :-
1- في البيت العربي صراحة في التعبير عن المادة معن نظام الانشاء ومناسب طريقة الانشاء للمادة وذلك هو ما يجب توافره في اي مبني مقاس علي البيت العربي .
2-في وكالة الغوريي يوجد ارتفاعات مختلفة حسب الوظيفة كل فراغ وقد اخذ لوكوربوزيه هذة الفكرة في سكن الطلاب "قياس بالفكرة".
2-جامعة قطر علبة فوق المبني بها سطح مائل ناحية الشمال احيانا يوضع في الملاقف فلتر اترطيب الجو "قياس بالعنصر".
3-معهد الدراسات العربية في باريس الفتحات موصلة بالكمبيوتر يفتح ويقفل علي حسب شدة الشمس وهو ماخوذ من المشربية"قياس عنصر و شكل".

القياس علي اساس شخصي
يقوم علي النسان نفسه "الشخص نفسه" وهو يقوم علي مبادئ اساسية فالله تعالي وضع في الانسان احاسيس طبيعية تجعله يعيش حياة سوية .
ينقسم الي :-
1- القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان .
2- القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ "الاحساس بالمنطق".
1-القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان :-د
وضعه الله في الانسان حتي يجعل حياته آمنه فالا نسان يتوازن مثلا عند النظر من النافذة وبناء عليه الجسم البشري نفسه يصل كمثال او مقياس للاتزان .
التعريف :- هو ان يضع الانسان نفسه في مكان العناصر الانشائية للمبني في محاولة الي الوصول لحالة اتزان .
2-القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ"الاحساس بالمنطق"
التعريف:-ان يضع المهندس نفسه مكان مستخدمي الفراغ ، اي ان مستخدم اي فراغ يجب ان يراه ملائما للنشاط الذي تم فيه.
يجب ان تكون هناك علاقات الفراغات قوية مثلا المستشفي فيمكن عمل باب واحد متلقي الخدمة يدخل من مكان و الطبيب من مكان و النفايات من مكان .
هذا النوع من القياس الشخصي ليس قائم علي البعد الوظيفي (الفكري) عن طريق اخذ قرار تصميمي " مثلا جعل القطار غير داخل انبوبه حتي لا يسمع صوته في المنازل المحيطه".

التصميم بالقياس الرمزي
ويتم فيه القياس علي رمز او قيمه معينه سواء ثقافيه او اجتماعية او دينية او حضاؤية ويمكن القياس علي عبارات و الفاظ شعرية علي ان تكون مصاغة بصياغة رصينة و بليغة و موجزة .
مثال :-
* في مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة بالرغم من قوة الرمزية "شمس المعرفة تشرق من الاسكندرية علي العالم"الا ان الرمزية طغت علي الوظيفة مما ادي الي ذيادة التكاليف ".
*حائط الاشباح هو حائط هوائي تنتج عن دفع الهواء بسرعة كبيرة ويفصل بين الجو الخارجي و الداخلي المكيف داخل احد المحال .
*لا تخلو العمارة الاسلامية من الرمزية فعلي سبيل المثال ترمز المئذنة الي تلا شي الجسد الي الروح من الارض الي السماء وذلك مع اهميتها في علاقة واضحة تدل علي وجود مسجد في هذا المكان .

الاسئلة المنعكسة
الاسئلة:- الاستفسار عن شئ غير معلوم وهي لها مستويات .
الاسئلة هي الوسيلة قياس المعرفة لذلك هي تطابق مستويات المعرفة فالاسئلة و المعرفة متدرجان في المستوي .
هذا السؤال تطور فيه الابداع المعماري هو سؤال منعكس .
الاسئلة المنعكسة هي نوع من الابداع الذي تنشط بها العقل الباطن للابتكار مهي تعكس وضع العقل من الحالة المالوفة الي الوضع الغير مالوف .
مثال :- 
1- في مبني مجموعة عناصر انشائية ومعمارية و انشائية و ميكانيكية يقبل اخفاء جميع هذة العناصر داخل المبني فاصح للمبني الظاهر و الباطن فلماذا لا نجعل الظاهر باطن والباطن ظاهر ؟.
2- التلفريك هو عكس المترو وايضا الكمرة المقلوبة.
3- لماذا لا نجعل البداية نهاية و النهاية بداية .
4- في عمارة مرسيليا في مسكن الطلاب لماذا لم نجعل اليسار يمين و اليمين يسار ونكرره .
5- مبني متحف جورج بمبيدو لماذا لم نجعل الظاهر باطن و الباطن ظاهر حيث مسارات الحركة كلها خارجية ومواسير الصرف و التكييف خارجية فلماذا لا نجعل الداخل خارج والخارج داخل ؟.
6- لماذا لا نجعل الاعلي اسفل و الاسفل اعلي مثال عليه متحف اللوفر فهو تحت الارض بعض المباني تحت الارض والشارع فوق المبني .
7- معرض في مدريد فتاة اسبانية تعمل معرض عن ضحايا الحرب فركزت عليها بجزء وهي اقدام الضحايا فلماذا لا نحعل الجزء كل و الكل جزء ؟.
8- لماذا لا نجعل الموجب سالب و السالب موجب ؟ و الكتلة فراغ و الفراغ كتلة ؟ في اخذ الكنائس كان الصليب فراغ في حائط المبني .
9- في احد المباني الادارية التي صممها "فرانك لويد رايت" نظام الاعمدة فيه رفيع من اسفل و تخين من اعلي علي شكل عش الغراب فلماذا لا نجعل العمود تخين من اعلي ورفيع من اسفل .

قدرات التخيل وعلاقتها بالعقل الواعي و العقل الباطن
التفاعل بين العقل الواعي و الباطن ينمي القدرات الابداعية .
العقل :- هو مجموعة صفات مكتسبة من المجتمع المحيط و القدرات المحيطه وهو الحاكم للانسان و التجارب تثقل هذا الغقل .
العقل (الواعي)
(الباطن وهو مدفون داخل الانسان ولا يري وهو مسئول عن الاضطرابات النفسية التي يمر بها الانسان) .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي 3 اقسام :-
1- الانا الاعلي: الاعلي من الانسان هو الله ث الرئيس في العمل ... وهذا الجزء يسمح للانسان باتخاذ النصائح ممن هو اعلي .
2- الانا:- هو الذي يجعل الانسان علي تقبل غيره ممن هو علي نفس الانسان .
3- هو :- الصفات التي تكون داخل الانسان و ينكرها وهو مدفون في النفس لا يظهر الا في اوقات معينة ويتم نسب هذة الصفات القبيحة الي الاخر "هو".
العقل الباطن مسئول عن الخيال .
القدرات الابداعية و التخيلية عند المبدع مربوطة بالتفاعل بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن وهذا التفاعل يخلق افكار مبدعه .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي نوعين :-
1- الغرفة المظلمة (Dark box) :- فيكن ان يكون الانسان في مكان مظلم ساكن هادئ حتي يبدا العقل الباطن في الابداع .
2- الغرفة ذات الضوضاء (Noisy box) :- فهو لا يبدع الا في مكان مزعج غير هادئ فيبدا في هذا المكان الصاخب في الانفصال عن كل ذلك و البدء في الابداع .
التفاعل الايجابي بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن يمر باربعة مراحل :-
1- الاعداد :- يعرف العقل الواعي هذه المشكلة و يحللها بدقة ثم يحلل امثلة مشابهة ثم تحديد المطلوب .
2- التخمر :- المشكلة تدخل العقل الباطن الذي له خبرة سابقة وخبرات من المجتمع فتختلط هذة المشكلة و الفكرة والخبرات .
3- التنوير"الالهام" :- اشراق الفكرة و فيها يمكن ان تعرف هل انت Noisy أم Dark box .
4- التحقيق :- يبدا العقل الباطن يتفاعل مع العقل الواعي في عمل تصور كامل لحل المشكلة .
• العقل الباطن هو المسئول عن الاحلام وهو يختزن نفس الخبرات التي يحتجزها العقل الواعي ولكن بصورة رمزية .
• تغذية العقل الباطن تتم عن طريق العقل الواعي بمعني عند تخيل مثلا شكل مركبه الفضاء تكون جميع مرادفات الشكل نفس الاشكال التي تم رؤيتها عن هذه الاشكال .
لتغذية العقل الباطن :-
1- القراءة الموسوعية "باخذ العقل الواعي المعلومة و العقل الباطن ياخذ من الصور والمعلومات رموز .
2- ممارسة الفنون .
3- معايشة الفنانين "نشاهد فنان وهو يقوم بفنه".
• العقل الباطن له قدرة كبيرة علي التخيل فيستطيع يصل شئ امامه و يجسده اممه وهذا فرق كبير بين العقل الواعي والعقل الباطن .
• مقارنة بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن :-

العقل الواعي العقل الباطن
ينام
ينسي
يحتاج الي جهد لترتيبه
واقعي 
منطقي لا ينام
لا ينسي
مرتب
تخيلي
لا منطقي

صفات مخ الانسان :-
1- معدل الذكاء "TQ ":-ويتم التقييم عن طريق 7 قدرات :-
1- القدرة علي فهم المعاني والالفاظ "اعطاء كلمات و المطلوب كلمات مناظرة لها ".
2- القدرة علي الطلاقة اللفظية .
3- الذاكرة"وهي قدرة المخ علي اختزان المعلومات".
4- التفكير الاستدلالي"رمل فيه آثار قدم كلب فدليل ذلك وجود كلب هنا:.
5- القدرة العددية الحسابية .
6- القدرة علي التخيل البصري المكاني "مثل Puzzle ".
7- القدرة علي الملاحظة .

طريقة جديدة من طرف تنمية التخيل الخلاق :-
التفاعلات المورفولوجية المتبادلة
التفاعلات :-يكون توليد شئ مختلف من شكل و شكل آخر"تغير في الشئ بحد ذاته او علاقاته بالاشياء الاخري".
المورفولوجية:-تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب اشكالها .
المتبادلة:- كل شئ يؤثر في الاخر ويتاثر به .

العلاقة بين التيبولوجي و المورفولوجي :-
التيب:- هو النوع ، التيبولوجي :- تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب انواعها .
مثلا :- المسجد في منه انواع تيبولوجي فيوجد نوع به مدارس ونوع آخر ليس به ، ونوع له صحن اوسط و نوع آخر ليس به .
مثال :- نوع من المباني عبارة عن كتلتين وآخر اكثر من كتلة و تختف اشكال هذة الكتل .
مثلا :- مبني مكون من 20 شقة ممكن عمله دور واحد يفترش الارض او 10 ادوار كل دور شقتين او 5 ادوار كل دور 4 شقق .
مثلا :- المطلوب عمل نوع من المراكب غير موجود اي ليس سيارة او غواصة او مركب و العوامل المؤثرة عليه هي:-
العناصر برية مائية برمائية جوية فضائية
السرعة
التحكم
الحمل 
الاتزان 

• ممكن من هذة العلاقة خلق مركبة جديدة لها خصائص مختلفة ، تداخل الخصائص و الصفات المختلفة يصنع شئ جديد .
العناصر مواد الانشاء 
نوم 
حمام
مكتب
استقبال
مدخل
طعام
معيشة خرسانة
حديد
زجاج
خشب
طوب
حجر
الومونيوم
* تختلف هذة العناصر و المواد مثلا في وحدة سكن في منطقة ريفية جميع الغرف لها نفس المادة الطوب اوالطين او الحجر ومع ذلك فهي ليس لها نفس الخصائص 
* اذا فكرنا عمل مبني زجاج و العناصر المحتاجة للخصوصية من الحجر و العناصر التي تتطلب خصوصية اقل من المعدن فيكون هذا المسكن كختلف .



علاقة الفراغات في العمارة الاسلامية وعلاقة الفراغات في مبني سكني :-
العناصر حوش مركزي فراغات متفاضلة فراغات مختلفة ابراج
Zoning
مسارات
فراغات النوم
فراغات المعيشة
فراغات الاستقبال
فراغات الخدمة 



• التفاعل الابداعي الاجماعي :-
مجموعة تشترك في عمل مشروع وله نوعين :-
1-العاصفة الذهنية .
2- جلسة تآلف الاشتات .
جلسة العاصفة الذهنية
تقوم علي التداعي الفكري "الاسس الفنية لعملية التداعي الفكري تجمع مجموعة من الافراد في ظروف معينة وكل واحد يقول فكرته "
ه
هناك مجموعة من الاشتراطات لنجاح الجلسة :-
1- المكان :- يشترط وجود مكان هادئ مريح يساعد علي الاسترخاء النفسي " اضاءة خافتة – موسيقس هادئة "
2- الافراد يشترط ان يكونوا ذوي ثقافية موسوعية " اي في داخل و خارج التخصص".
3- يعين للجلسة رئيس مهمته تنظيم الحوار .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا تاجيل النقد حتي لا تصدا الافكار .
5- مسموح بالدعابة و الفكاهة التي لها دور في خلق افكار مبتكرة .
6- يتم تدوين جميع الافكار علي كروت لكل فكرة كرت مستمر .
*بروتوكول عقد الجلسة :-
1- يتم تحديد المشكلة المطلوبة تحديدا دقيقا .
2- يتم تعيين رئيس للجنة واختيار الافراد المشاركين فيها .
3- يتم اخطار الافراد بميعاد الجلسة ونوع المشكلة قبل الجلسة باربعة و عشرين ساعة .
4- تعقد الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين 45 الي 50 دقيقة .
5- يتم تدوين الافكار عي كروت مستقلة لعرضها علي مصمم المشروع و يشترط عدم حضور المصمم المعماري لهذة الجلسة .
6- في حالة عدم كفاية الافكار تعقد الجلسة مرة اخري بعد اسبوع .

جلسة تآلف الاشتات
تقوم جلسة تآلف الاشتات علي اساس :-
1- ايجاد حلول لمشاكل معقدة .
2- تستمر الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين الساعة و الساعتين .

3- تتكون الجلسة من رئيس و افراد لهم ثقافة موسوعية ويقوم احدهم بدور المحامي الشيطان مهمته الوصول الي الحل لان الحلول تقوم علي التاني و العقلانية فيجب ان يقوم الحل مقبول و قابل للتنفيذ .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا النقد .
الحل يقوم علي :-
1- التصميم القياس . 2- الجمع بين الاشتات .
بروتوكول الجلسة مشابه لبروتوكول جلسة العاصفة الذهنية مع وجود اختلاف بسيط :-
1- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بعرض المشكلة كما هي معطاه .
2- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بتحديد نوع التصميم بالقياس المطلوب استخدامه .
3- يقوم الافراد الحاضرين بعرض المشكلة مرة اخري كما فهموها .
4- تبدا عملية التصميم بالققياس لانتاج الحلول المطلوبة .
5- يقوم محامي الشيطان بالاعتراض علي المستمر علي جميع الافكار المطروحة .
6- بنهاية الجلسة يتم تدوين جميع الحلول .




و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## معماري من طين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

تفضل هذه بعض المعلومات المتواضعة

مقدم للمنتدي
بقلم محمد عبد الرحمن


الرياح
* " تعرف الرياح بأنها الهواء المتحرك ".
- ويتحرك الهواء نتيجة اختلاف الأشعة الشمسية الساقطة على الأرض من منطقة إلى أخرى فيحدث اختلاف فى فرق الضغط بين المناطق فيتحرك الهواء.
- تتولد تيارات الهواء نتيجة لحركة الهواء البارد إلى أسفل والهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. 
- وعلى نفس المبدأ يتكون نسيم البر والبحر فهو يتجة من البر إلى البحر ليلا ومن البحر إلى البر نهارا.

* اتجاه الرياح :
- يعرف اتجاه الرياح بأنة الاتجاه الجغرافي التى تهب منه, 
واتجاه الرياح السائد هو الاتجاه الأكثر شيوعا فى مكان ما
- تحديد اتجاة الرياح :
1- عن طريق الملاحظة بالعين المجردة لدخان المصانع أو أطراف الأشجار .
2- عن طريق أجهزة الرصد مثل " دوارة الرياح" .
* سرعة الرياح :
- كلما زاد الفرق فى الضغط بين مكانين كلما زادت سرعة الرياح .
- وتقاس سرعة الرياح بالميل/الساعة أو بالكيلو متر /الساعة وهناك أنماط مختلفة من الأجهزة لقياس سرعة الرياح والنوع الأبسط هو " مقياس الرياح ذو الأكواب"
* شدة الرياح :
تزداد شدة الرياح أي القوة التى تدفع بها الأجسام بازدياد سرعتها . وتقيم شدة الرياح على أساس مقياس "بوفور" .
وأبسط طريقة لتمثيل الرياح بيانيا هى "ورده الرياح" ومنها :
- ورده الرياح الشهرية .
- ورده الرياح السنوية .

*من أهم التأثيرات على حركة الهواء: 
- على مستوى العالم .
- على المستوى المحلى .

1- على مستوى العالم :
- التباين فى التوزيع الأرضى لمناطق الضغط الجوى.
- حركة دوران الأرض.
- التغير اليومى لدرجة حرارة سطح الأرض و البحر.


- وللاستفادة من الحركة السائدة للهواء يتم توجية الفتحات نحو الشمال الغربى فى نصف الكرة الشمالى ونحو الجنوب الغربى فى نصف الكرة الجنوبى.


2- على المستوى المحلى :
- فرق الضغط الجوى .
- خشونة سطح الأرض .
- النتوءات الموجودة بها .











- وفى جمهورية مصر العربية, تتوافر شروط الراحة طبيعيا بالنسبة للهواء الشمالى الغربى فى الجزء الشمالى من البلاد حيث يكون الهواء باردا ومحملا بالرطوبة المناسبة لمرورة على البحر المتوسط, وبذلك يتحول إلى هواء لطيف منعش أما الرياح الشرقية أو الشمالية الشرقية فتقل جودتها نتيجة مرورها على شبة الجزيرة العربية وشبة جزيرة سيناء وتتحول إلى رياح حارة جافة نتيجة مرورها على مناطق صحراوية .
- أما الرياح التى تهب على الوجه القبلى تكون حارة جافة, لمرورها على مساحات صحراوية كبيرة.
- وبوجه عام فإنه يلزم لتلطيف الهواء الحار إمراره على مسطحات مائية طبيعية أو صناعية أو مساحات مظللة ارفع نسبة الرطوبة بها.


*الوسائل المعمارية لتحريك وتبريد الهواء:
وذلك عن طريق خلق مناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع يتحرك منها الهواء إلى مناطق ذات ضغط هواء منخفض فينتج عن ذلك حركه حيدة للهواء على مستوى :
- المدينة .
- المبنى . 

1- المدينة :
*على مستوى المدينة تكون الشوارع والساحات المتسعة مناطق ذات ضغط منخفض بسبب وصول أشعة الشمس المباشرة إليها طوال ساعات النهار بينما تظل الشوارع الضيقة والأفنية الداخلية للمبانى باردة كمناطق ذات ضغط مرتفع وبتتابع الشوارع الواسعة والأزقة والأفنية الداخلية تتولد حركة للهواء البارد متخللة الوحدات المعمارية المختلفة.

2- المبنى : 
*على مستوى المبنى فإن الأفنية الضيقة وأبار السلالم والمداخل مناطق رأسية باردة ذات ضغط عالى وهى تعتبر كمخازن للهواء البارد والذى ينساب منها إلى داخل الفراغات المحيطة. 

يعد استعمال الملاقف أحد الحلول التقليدية الذكية فى المناطق الحارة الجافة للحصول على الرياح المفضلة دون الحاجة لتوجيه المبنى بالكامل إليها كحالة عدم ملائمة اتجاه الرياح لزوايا الشمس المفضلة . 



*تقنيات التهوية الطبيعية :
1- التوجيه :
لابد من دراسة الموقع جيدا لتحقيق افضل تهوية..
التهوية الطبيعية تأتي من اتجاه الشمال(البحري)..
الواجهة الشمالية يكون مسطح فتحاتها اكبر من الجنوب والشرق والغرب 
تقليل عدد ومسطح الفتحات في الواجهة الجنوبية.
مشكلة متوقعة في التوجيه:-
وهي وجود جار في اتجاه الشمال... والحل هو عمل باثيو داخل المبنى أو حوش فاصل عند الجار للتهوية...
2- شكل المبنى وشكل الفتحات:
الفتحات تكون عالية لإدخال كمية هواء اكثر
توجد فتحتين في المبنى متقابلتين مع بعض.. واحدة لدخول الهواء والأخرى لخروج الهواء.
فتحة دخول الهواء تكون صغيرة وفتحة خروج الهواء تكون كبيرة وذلك لعمل خلخلة الهواء واندفاع الهواء داخل الفراغ المعماري.
3- الملقف الهوائي:
وهي عبارة عن فتحة علوية راسية قائمة بالسقف توضع في اتجاه الريح والهواء لكي يدخل داخل الفراغ المعماري ويتم عمل شخشيخة أيضا لخروج الهواء من داخل فراغ المبنى.


4- استخدام عناصر تنسيق الموقع :
مثل الأشجار والشجيرات وبرك المياه وغيرها وتكون في اتجاه قدوم الرياح.
ه- جعل المباني حول أحواش:
ومنها الحوش شبه المغلق والمغلق الكامل. 


6- التهوية باستخدام الظلال :
وذلك عن طريق عمل كتل المباني متقاربة ومتفاوتة في الأحجام فترمي الكتلة الكبيرة بظلها على المبنى الصغير.

حركة الهواء على مستوى المنطقة السكنية :
• يتغير شكل حركة الهواء باختلاف : 
1. ارتفاع المبنى .
2. توزيع الفراغات بينها .

حركة الهواء على مستوى المبنى

حركة الهواء على مستوى الفراغ







محددات الفراغ 
________________________________________
محددات الفراغ

محددات الفراغ الأفقية: 
مستويات مرتفعة ( الأسقف )
مستويات منخفضة ( الأرضيات )

أولا : المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة :-

يجب مراعاة أن مع تحديد الفراغ فان الرؤية تصبح عائق كبير الفراغ وتحديده فان الرؤية تعاق .
الانخفاض في وسط الفراغ الكامل يعطي الإحساس بالتميز .
ونستخدم أيضاً في بعض الوحدات السكنية خفض المستوى جزء عن داخل الوحدة فتعطي إحساس بالتميز وإعطاء خصوصية لبعض فكلما زادت نسبة اكتمال أجزاء وعناصر الوحدات السكنية مثل " المعيشة والنوم " .

ثانياً : المستويات الأفقية المرتفعة :-

وهي عكس المستويات الأفقية المنخفضة حيث تقوم برفع جزء من أرضية الفراغ 
لتمييزه وإعطائه نوع من الأهمية والخصوصية وهي على ثلاث درجات أيضاً.
لقد استخدمت في اعطاء نوع من الرهبة والقدسية العظمى في المعابد والأهرامات والقلاع في أغلب الحضارات .

يوجد منها نوعان :
Base plane overhead:
يحمي المباني من العوامل الخارجية ويؤثر أيضاً على تكوين الفراغات .
يتم تحديد شكل التغطية أو السقف على أساس الخامات المستخدمة في التكوين وتوزيع الأحمال على نقط التثبيت ونوع الفراغ نفسه .
من أشهر أنواع الأسقف :
الأسقف المائلة - المزدوجة - القببيه .






درجة الفراغ وارتفاعه بسيطة ويوجد استمرارية وعدم تميز ويمكن استغلاله في فراغ ( السفرة – صالون ) .
درجة ارتفاع متوسطة تمنع الرؤيا ولا يوجد تميز مثل ( النافورة ) .
درجة ارتفاع عالية وتمنع الرؤيا مثل ( الأهرام – القلعة ) .

محددات الفراغ الرأسية :-
توجد عدة عوامل يعتمد عليها درجة تحديد الفراغ وهي ( نوع المبنى – عدد المستعملين – طبيعة الاستعمال – مركز ثقل الشكل ) وهي أهم نقطة بصرية في الجسم .

في هذه الدائرة يعتبر مركزها هو النقطة البصرية للشكل فنضع فيها نصب تذكاري أو مبنى نريد إظهاره.

في هذه النقطة تضعف النقطة المركزية البصرية فأنها في منتصف مكان تماس هذه الدوائر ويمكن إظهارها بارتفاعها عن باقي المباني المحيطة .
يمكن تحديد نسبة الفراغ الرأسي عن طريق ( الأعمدة – الحوائط – الحائطين على شكل "L " أو ثلاثة على شكل " U " . 
العمود : يعتبر أضعف المحددات الرأسية للفراغات ولكن يستخدم في المسلات والنصب التذكارية بشرط أن يوضع في المراكز البصرية ، ولكن إذا زادت عدد الأعمدة على محور واحد تزيد التحديد في الفراغ ولكن نسبته ضعيفة ، ويمكن تحديد الفراغ بالأعمدة للفصل بين فراغين مفتوحين على بعضهما. والمستوى الرأسي يعطي إيحاء بالحركة في الطريق الموازي ولكل حائط نقطة بصرية هامة مثلما في المتاحف توضع الأعمال الفنية في منتصفها ولكن مع طول الحائط تفقد العين قدرتها على تعيين هذا المركز البصري ولذلك يتم تقسيمه إلى باكيات مثل (سور الجامعة) .
الحائطين على حرف " L " : 
• هنا توجد نسبة تحدد للفراغ أعلى ومركز ثقلها هي نقطة تلاقي الحائطين معاً ويمكن استخدامه في المتاحف في وضع المعروضات ذات الأهمية في الركن .

• في هذا الشكل لا يوجد مركز بصري ويوحي بالمرور بينهما 
ولا تدرك العين مركز ثقله .


في الشكل قلت قيمة تحديد الفراغ حيث أن الجسم يعطي فرصه للزوار بالمرور من ورائه فتقل لفت النظر إليه .

يمكن أضعاف المركز البصري وذلك بأخذ مركز كل حائط 
على حده ويمكن وضع المعروضات الهامة على كل حائط.
ثلاثة مستويات متقاطعة على شكل حرف " U " :
• عند تقاطع الحوائط على شكل حرف " U " فأن نسبة تحديد الفراغ أصبحت أكبر وتكون النقطة البصرية الهامة في منتصفه وتستخدم في المعارض والمتاحف لوضع النصب التذكاري .
• كانت تستخدم في المعبد والقداس للآلهة في عصر القدماء المصريين .
أقوى محدد للفراغ على الإطلاق هي الحوائط الأربعة المتعامدة .







نظريات العمارة و خطوات التصميم المعماري ارجو القراءة 
________________________________________
نظريات العمارة

تنمية قوي التخيل الخلاق :-
التصميم بالقياس :-القياس علي اساس شئ موجود .
X = 2Y
Y =16
X=32
حيث (X) هى المبني او العنصر الموجود , وحيث (Y) هي الفكرة المطلوبة للمشروع .
طالما هناك علاقة بين العنصر الموجود و العنصر الذي يراد الوصول اليه ولذلك يمكن خلق او نقل الصفات .
يجب ان تكون الصفات المنقولة بها عمق وليس ساذج .
Analogue design
التعريف :- حمل بعض كائن حي او جماد الي فكرة المشروع المعماري بهدف عمل تصميم مبتكر علي ان يراعي وجود وجهه قياس بينهما .
انواعه :-
1- التصميم بالقياس الشخصي Personal analogue .
نقيس علي الانسان نفسه .
2- التصميم بالقياس الرمزي Symbol analogue .
نقيس علي قيمه ، فكرة فلسفية ، بيت شعر .. الخ .
3- التصميم بالقياس المباشر Direct analogue .
نقيس فيه علي عنصر من الطبيعة .
التصميم بالقياس المباشر(علي اساس بيولجي)
يقوم هذا النوع علي اربعة قواعد اساسية :-
1- ان الله سبحانه وتعالي خلق جميع الكائنات بحكمه محكمه ولوظائف محدده وبالتالي يمكن ان تكون الطبيعه مصدرا لانتاج افكار تصميميه متميزه .
2- الشكل يطابق الوظيفة في جميع الكائنات الحية " للجمل خف حتي لا يغرز في الرمل ".
3- الشكل يتبع طريقة الانشاء في جميع الكائنات الحية " اي الشكل الداخلي يحدد الشكل الخارجي"
4- الوصول الي اعلي قوة باقل مادة " فشبكة العنكبوت توقف النحلة ".
امثله :-
1- Space truss يمثل الوصلات فيه فكرة الحركة الحرة في مفصل الانسان .
2- مطار شتودجر فكرة الشجرة التي تحمل بلاطة السقف علي فروعها حتي تنقل الحمل من السقف الي الفروع الي الجذور ...
3-انواع الاذاعة في اليابان بها تشابه مثل الهيكل العظمي .

التصميم بالقياس المباشر (علي ثوابت تراثية)
الاثر الظاهر من التراث هو وجود المباني والتي تمثل مجموعة من الناس لهم خصائص دينية-ثقافية و تقاليد وعادات .
التراث :-هو كل ما يفوت عليه الزمن و العادات و التقاليد و البيئه ...
الثوابت:-هي اشياء ثابتة علي مر الزمن لها وظيفة ممتدة متوافق عليها " مثل المباني فقد اختلف شكلها و اسلوبها في البناء و لكنه ثابت كسكن مطلوب في اي عصر ".
كيف يصلح هذا الشئ للقياس ؟
اذا كان لدينا مشكلة سبق تناولها في زمن بعيد واستطاع المعماري حلها :-
1- ان يترك المعماري الحل السابق لنفس المشكلة"مرفوض".
2- ان ينقل المعماري الحل السابق "مرفوض".
3- تحليل الحل السابق و استنتاج القيمة في ذلك الحل واستخدامها بدون نقل حرفي لها .
مثال :- البيت الاسلامي العربي كان يحتوي علي حوش وهو يمثل مصدر الاضاءة وتقليب الهواء فياخذ الهواء الساخن الي اعلي البيت والبارد الييت اسفل .
وفي البيت الكبيروالذي يحتاج الي اضاءة داخلية يمكن :-
1- اخذ نفس الحوش بالضبط ووضعه في المبني و التجاهل الخبرات السابقة .
2- اخذ نفس الحوش ولكن اضع فيه زرع .
3- اربط بين الحوش و البيت نفسه فآخذ خصائص الحوش مع عمل تحليل ونقل الخصائص المناسبة"القياس".
انواع القياس علي ثوابت
1- القياس علي فكرة .
2- القياس علي عنصر .
3- القياس علي شكل .
*مثل فكرة الحوش الداخلي ويجب ان تكون الفكرة مرتبطة بالمشروع وتحقق جميع جوانب المشروع الاقتصادية و البيئية و الاجتماعية و الانشائية و المناخية ...
*ناخذ عنصر واحد من العناصر المبني مثل المشربيات في البيت العربي و التي لها علاقة بالاضاءة و التهوية و الخصوصية والانشاء "فهي كابولي من مادة انشائية" فهو عنصر ليس له علاقه بالحوش فالحوش فكرة اساسية ولكن المشربية عنصر .
*مثل العقود و الكوابيل الخشب فهو نوع من الكذب و التزييف فهو يمثل شكل فقط لا يحمل اعباء وليس له وظيفة وليس له نسب ومواد بناء محددة تعتمد علي التحميل وهو اضعف انواع القياس .
مثال :-
1- في البيت العربي صراحة في التعبير عن المادة معن نظام الانشاء ومناسب طريقة الانشاء للمادة وذلك هو ما يجب توافره في اي مبني مقاس علي البيت العربي .
2-في وكالة الغوريي يوجد ارتفاعات مختلفة حسب الوظيفة كل فراغ وقد اخذ لوكوربوزيه هذة الفكرة في سكن الطلاب "قياس بالفكرة".
2-جامعة قطر علبة فوق المبني بها سطح مائل ناحية الشمال احيانا يوضع في الملاقف فلتر اترطيب الجو "قياس بالعنصر".
3-معهد الدراسات العربية في باريس الفتحات موصلة بالكمبيوتر يفتح ويقفل علي حسب شدة الشمس وهو ماخوذ من المشربية"قياس عنصر و شكل".

القياس علي اساس شخصي
يقوم علي النسان نفسه "الشخص نفسه" وهو يقوم علي مبادئ اساسية فالله تعالي وضع في الانسان احاسيس طبيعية تجعله يعيش حياة سوية .
ينقسم الي :-
1- القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان .
2- القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ "الاحساس بالمنطق".
1-القياس علي الاحساس بالاتزان :-د
وضعه الله في الانسان حتي يجعل حياته آمنه فالا نسان يتوازن مثلا عند النظر من النافذة وبناء عليه الجسم البشري نفسه يصل كمثال او مقياس للاتزان .
التعريف :- هو ان يضع الانسان نفسه في مكان العناصر الانشائية للمبني في محاولة الي الوصول لحالة اتزان .
2-القياس علي مستخدمي الفراغ"الاحساس بالمنطق"
التعريف:-ان يضع المهندس نفسه مكان مستخدمي الفراغ ، اي ان مستخدم اي فراغ يجب ان يراه ملائما للنشاط الذي تم فيه.
يجب ان تكون هناك علاقات الفراغات قوية مثلا المستشفي فيمكن عمل باب واحد متلقي الخدمة يدخل من مكان و الطبيب من مكان و النفايات من مكان .
هذا النوع من القياس الشخصي ليس قائم علي البعد الوظيفي (الفكري) عن طريق اخذ قرار تصميمي " مثلا جعل القطار غير داخل انبوبه حتي لا يسمع صوته في المنازل المحيطه".

التصميم بالقياس الرمزي
ويتم فيه القياس علي رمز او قيمه معينه سواء ثقافيه او اجتماعية او دينية او حضاؤية ويمكن القياس علي عبارات و الفاظ شعرية علي ان تكون مصاغة بصياغة رصينة و بليغة و موجزة .
مثال :-
* في مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة بالرغم من قوة الرمزية "شمس المعرفة تشرق من الاسكندرية علي العالم"الا ان الرمزية طغت علي الوظيفة مما ادي الي ذيادة التكاليف ".
*حائط الاشباح هو حائط هوائي تنتج عن دفع الهواء بسرعة كبيرة ويفصل بين الجو الخارجي و الداخلي المكيف داخل احد المحال .
*لا تخلو العمارة الاسلامية من الرمزية فعلي سبيل المثال ترمز المئذنة الي تلا شي الجسد الي الروح من الارض الي السماء وذلك مع اهميتها في علاقة واضحة تدل علي وجود مسجد في هذا المكان .

الاسئلة المنعكسة
الاسئلة:- الاستفسار عن شئ غير معلوم وهي لها مستويات .
الاسئلة هي الوسيلة قياس المعرفة لذلك هي تطابق مستويات المعرفة فالاسئلة و المعرفة متدرجان في المستوي .
هذا السؤال تطور فيه الابداع المعماري هو سؤال منعكس .
الاسئلة المنعكسة هي نوع من الابداع الذي تنشط بها العقل الباطن للابتكار مهي تعكس وضع العقل من الحالة المالوفة الي الوضع الغير مالوف .
مثال :- 
1- في مبني مجموعة عناصر انشائية ومعمارية و انشائية و ميكانيكية يقبل اخفاء جميع هذة العناصر داخل المبني فاصح للمبني الظاهر و الباطن فلماذا لا نجعل الظاهر باطن والباطن ظاهر ؟.
2- التلفريك هو عكس المترو وايضا الكمرة المقلوبة.
3- لماذا لا نجعل البداية نهاية و النهاية بداية .
4- في عمارة مرسيليا في مسكن الطلاب لماذا لم نجعل اليسار يمين و اليمين يسار ونكرره .
5- مبني متحف جورج بمبيدو لماذا لم نجعل الظاهر باطن و الباطن ظاهر حيث مسارات الحركة كلها خارجية ومواسير الصرف و التكييف خارجية فلماذا لا نجعل الداخل خارج والخارج داخل ؟.
6- لماذا لا نجعل الاعلي اسفل و الاسفل اعلي مثال عليه متحف اللوفر فهو تحت الارض بعض المباني تحت الارض والشارع فوق المبني .
7- معرض في مدريد فتاة اسبانية تعمل معرض عن ضحايا الحرب فركزت عليها بجزء وهي اقدام الضحايا فلماذا لا نحعل الجزء كل و الكل جزء ؟.
8- لماذا لا نجعل الموجب سالب و السالب موجب ؟ و الكتلة فراغ و الفراغ كتلة ؟ في اخذ الكنائس كان الصليب فراغ في حائط المبني .
9- في احد المباني الادارية التي صممها "فرانك لويد رايت" نظام الاعمدة فيه رفيع من اسفل و تخين من اعلي علي شكل عش الغراب فلماذا لا نجعل العمود تخين من اعلي ورفيع من اسفل .

قدرات التخيل وعلاقتها بالعقل الواعي و العقل الباطن
التفاعل بين العقل الواعي و الباطن ينمي القدرات الابداعية .
العقل :- هو مجموعة صفات مكتسبة من المجتمع المحيط و القدرات المحيطه وهو الحاكم للانسان و التجارب تثقل هذا الغقل .
العقل (الواعي)
(الباطن وهو مدفون داخل الانسان ولا يري وهو مسئول عن الاضطرابات النفسية التي يمر بها الانسان) .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي 3 اقسام :-
1- الانا الاعلي: الاعلي من الانسان هو الله ث الرئيس في العمل ... وهذا الجزء يسمح للانسان باتخاذ النصائح ممن هو اعلي .
2- الانا:- هو الذي يجعل الانسان علي تقبل غيره ممن هو علي نفس الانسان .
3- هو :- الصفات التي تكون داخل الانسان و ينكرها وهو مدفون في النفس لا يظهر الا في اوقات معينة ويتم نسب هذة الصفات القبيحة الي الاخر "هو".
العقل الباطن مسئول عن الخيال .
القدرات الابداعية و التخيلية عند المبدع مربوطة بالتفاعل بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن وهذا التفاعل يخلق افكار مبدعه .
العقل الباطن ينقسم الي نوعين :-
1- الغرفة المظلمة (Dark box) :- فيكن ان يكون الانسان في مكان مظلم ساكن هادئ حتي يبدا العقل الباطن في الابداع .
2- الغرفة ذات الضوضاء (Noisy box) :- فهو لا يبدع الا في مكان مزعج غير هادئ فيبدا في هذا المكان الصاخب في الانفصال عن كل ذلك و البدء في الابداع .
التفاعل الايجابي بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن يمر باربعة مراحل :-
1- الاعداد :- يعرف العقل الواعي هذه المشكلة و يحللها بدقة ثم يحلل امثلة مشابهة ثم تحديد المطلوب .
2- التخمر :- المشكلة تدخل العقل الباطن الذي له خبرة سابقة وخبرات من المجتمع فتختلط هذة المشكلة و الفكرة والخبرات .
3- التنوير"الالهام" :- اشراق الفكرة و فيها يمكن ان تعرف هل انت Noisy أم Dark box .
4- التحقيق :- يبدا العقل الباطن يتفاعل مع العقل الواعي في عمل تصور كامل لحل المشكلة .
• العقل الباطن هو المسئول عن الاحلام وهو يختزن نفس الخبرات التي يحتجزها العقل الواعي ولكن بصورة رمزية .
• تغذية العقل الباطن تتم عن طريق العقل الواعي بمعني عند تخيل مثلا شكل مركبه الفضاء تكون جميع مرادفات الشكل نفس الاشكال التي تم رؤيتها عن هذه الاشكال .
لتغذية العقل الباطن :-
1- القراءة الموسوعية "باخذ العقل الواعي المعلومة و العقل الباطن ياخذ من الصور والمعلومات رموز .
2- ممارسة الفنون .
3- معايشة الفنانين "نشاهد فنان وهو يقوم بفنه".
• العقل الباطن له قدرة كبيرة علي التخيل فيستطيع يصل شئ امامه و يجسده اممه وهذا فرق كبير بين العقل الواعي والعقل الباطن .
• مقارنة بين العقل الواعي و العقل الباطن :-

العقل الواعي العقل الباطن
ينام
ينسي
يحتاج الي جهد لترتيبه
واقعي 
منطقي لا ينام
لا ينسي
مرتب
تخيلي
لا منطقي

صفات مخ الانسان :-
1- معدل الذكاء "TQ ":-ويتم التقييم عن طريق 7 قدرات :-
1- القدرة علي فهم المعاني والالفاظ "اعطاء كلمات و المطلوب كلمات مناظرة لها ".
2- القدرة علي الطلاقة اللفظية .
3- الذاكرة"وهي قدرة المخ علي اختزان المعلومات".
4- التفكير الاستدلالي"رمل فيه آثار قدم كلب فدليل ذلك وجود كلب هنا:.
5- القدرة العددية الحسابية .
6- القدرة علي التخيل البصري المكاني "مثل Puzzle ".
7- القدرة علي الملاحظة .

طريقة جديدة من طرف تنمية التخيل الخلاق :-
التفاعلات المورفولوجية المتبادلة
التفاعلات :-يكون توليد شئ مختلف من شكل و شكل آخر"تغير في الشئ بحد ذاته او علاقاته بالاشياء الاخري".
المورفولوجية:-تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب اشكالها .
المتبادلة:- كل شئ يؤثر في الاخر ويتاثر به .

العلاقة بين التيبولوجي و المورفولوجي :-
التيب:- هو النوع ، التيبولوجي :- تصنيف الاشياء علي حسب انواعها .
مثلا :- المسجد في منه انواع تيبولوجي فيوجد نوع به مدارس ونوع آخر ليس به ، ونوع له صحن اوسط و نوع آخر ليس به .
مثال :- نوع من المباني عبارة عن كتلتين وآخر اكثر من كتلة و تختف اشكال هذة الكتل .
مثلا :- مبني مكون من 20 شقة ممكن عمله دور واحد يفترش الارض او 10 ادوار كل دور شقتين او 5 ادوار كل دور 4 شقق .
مثلا :- المطلوب عمل نوع من المراكب غير موجود اي ليس سيارة او غواصة او مركب و العوامل المؤثرة عليه هي:-
العناصر برية مائية برمائية جوية فضائية
السرعة
التحكم
الحمل 
الاتزان 

• ممكن من هذة العلاقة خلق مركبة جديدة لها خصائص مختلفة ، تداخل الخصائص و الصفات المختلفة يصنع شئ جديد .
العناصر مواد الانشاء 
نوم 
حمام
مكتب
استقبال
مدخل
طعام
معيشة خرسانة
حديد
زجاج
خشب
طوب
حجر
الومونيوم
* تختلف هذة العناصر و المواد مثلا في وحدة سكن في منطقة ريفية جميع الغرف لها نفس المادة الطوب اوالطين او الحجر ومع ذلك فهي ليس لها نفس الخصائص 
* اذا فكرنا عمل مبني زجاج و العناصر المحتاجة للخصوصية من الحجر و العناصر التي تتطلب خصوصية اقل من المعدن فيكون هذا المسكن كختلف .



علاقة الفراغات في العمارة الاسلامية وعلاقة الفراغات في مبني سكني :-
العناصر حوش مركزي فراغات متفاضلة فراغات مختلفة ابراج
Zoning
مسارات
فراغات النوم
فراغات المعيشة
فراغات الاستقبال
فراغات الخدمة 



• التفاعل الابداعي الاجماعي :-
مجموعة تشترك في عمل مشروع وله نوعين :-
1-العاصفة الذهنية .
2- جلسة تآلف الاشتات .
جلسة العاصفة الذهنية
تقوم علي التداعي الفكري "الاسس الفنية لعملية التداعي الفكري تجمع مجموعة من الافراد في ظروف معينة وكل واحد يقول فكرته "
ه
هناك مجموعة من الاشتراطات لنجاح الجلسة :-
1- المكان :- يشترط وجود مكان هادئ مريح يساعد علي الاسترخاء النفسي " اضاءة خافتة – موسيقس هادئة "
2- الافراد يشترط ان يكونوا ذوي ثقافية موسوعية " اي في داخل و خارج التخصص".
3- يعين للجلسة رئيس مهمته تنظيم الحوار .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا تاجيل النقد حتي لا تصدا الافكار .
5- مسموح بالدعابة و الفكاهة التي لها دور في خلق افكار مبتكرة .
6- يتم تدوين جميع الافكار علي كروت لكل فكرة كرت مستمر .
*بروتوكول عقد الجلسة :-
1- يتم تحديد المشكلة المطلوبة تحديدا دقيقا .
2- يتم تعيين رئيس للجنة واختيار الافراد المشاركين فيها .
3- يتم اخطار الافراد بميعاد الجلسة ونوع المشكلة قبل الجلسة باربعة و عشرين ساعة .
4- تعقد الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين 45 الي 50 دقيقة .
5- يتم تدوين الافكار عي كروت مستقلة لعرضها علي مصمم المشروع و يشترط عدم حضور المصمم المعماري لهذة الجلسة .
6- في حالة عدم كفاية الافكار تعقد الجلسة مرة اخري بعد اسبوع .

جلسة تآلف الاشتات
تقوم جلسة تآلف الاشتات علي اساس :-
1- ايجاد حلول لمشاكل معقدة .
2- تستمر الجلسة لمدة تتراوح بين الساعة و الساعتين .

3- تتكون الجلسة من رئيس و افراد لهم ثقافة موسوعية ويقوم احدهم بدور المحامي الشيطان مهمته الوصول الي الحل لان الحلول تقوم علي التاني و العقلانية فيجب ان يقوم الحل مقبول و قابل للتنفيذ .
4- تقوم الجلسة علي مبدا النقد .
الحل يقوم علي :-
1- التصميم القياس . 2- الجمع بين الاشتات .
بروتوكول الجلسة مشابه لبروتوكول جلسة العاصفة الذهنية مع وجود اختلاف بسيط :-
1- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بعرض المشكلة كما هي معطاه .
2- يقوم رئيس الجلسة بتحديد نوع التصميم بالقياس المطلوب استخدامه .
3- يقوم الافراد الحاضرين بعرض المشكلة مرة اخري كما فهموها .
4- تبدا عملية التصميم بالققياس لانتاج الحلول المطلوبة .
5- يقوم محامي الشيطان بالاعتراض علي المستمر علي جميع الافكار المطروحة .
6- بنهاية الجلسة يتم تدوين جميع الحلول .




و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

حقيقى معنديش رد اقوله غير كل شكر للاخ الفقير الى ربه والاخ معمارى من طين 
جهدكم لا يوصف ولا اندهش من ذذلك لاننا اعتدنا عليه منكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

اخ هاوى تخطيط انتظر ماسوف تعرضه


----------



## ساندى صفى (14 مارس 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات الرائعة دى كلها


----------



## هالــة (16 مارس 2008)

مشكورين اخواني عالمعلومات القيمة 

احترامي


----------



## scarface6us (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (19 مارس 2008)

بااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك ولك اخي معمار من طين


----------



## هدوء العاصفه (19 مارس 2008)

لا يسعنى القول الا

جزاك الله خير يا اخي الفقير الي الله

ولك يا اخي معماري من الطين لقد عجزة عن تسمية عنوان لما كتبت فـ عنونته الي موضوع يحتج الي قراءة

ولا انسى اخي يراوديني امل على الموضع الذي طرحه

وتحياتي الى الجميع


اخوكم 
هدوء العاصفه


----------



## ميروات (9 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## معماري من طين (10 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله في معلومات ثانية لمن يطلب
معماري من طيين


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اعتقد ان الموضوع اجمل وما في شيء اكثر


----------



## تغريد السالمي (1 أبريل 2011)

سلمت الأيااااآدي ..
موضوع رااااآئع ,,​


----------

